# تقارير Cost Control



## Eng.ahmdsamir (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اطلب من الاخوة ان يزودونى بتقارير او خطابات تحليل الاسعار للبنود مقايسات مشاريع قديمة او حالية cost break down وكذلك نماذج لتقارير مراقبة التكاليف cost control reports لحاجتى الشديدة لها فى مجال عملى ........او اى كتاب او بحث او ماشابه يوضح اساليب عمل تحليل التكاليف لنود المشروع ومتابعه التكلفة


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (9 ديسمبر 2010)

80 مشاهدة ولا يوجد رد


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (11 ديسمبر 2010)

لاتيأس مهندس أحمد لو حاولت تفصيل دورك وموقعك بصورة أكبر قد يمكننى مساعدتك


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (11 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مهندس حصر كميات وقريبا اصبح يطلب منى بين الحين والاخر عمل متابعه للتكاليف او تحليل لأسعار بنود مستجدة فكنت عايز اشوف نماذج للتقارير مماثله


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*خلاصة بعض تقارير التكلفة الفعلية*

المهندس أحمد سمير أتمنى لك خالص التوفيق مع مشوارك فى إدارة المشروعات مرفق لك خلاصة بعض تقارير التكلفة الفعلية لمشروعات تحت التنفيذ أتمنى أن تستطيع الوصول بمشروعك لإصدار مثل هذه التقارير التى تجعل مهندس إدارة المشروعات هو محور المشروع الرئيسى خاصة لو استطعت الحصول على البيانات من مصادرها الحقيقية وبدقة عالية وعموما التقارير المرفقة هى بعض مايصدر عن برنامج التكاليف والذى سبق أن كان لك أحد التعليقات المميزة عليه مع أطيب التمنيات لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## najeebali (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (12 ديسمبر 2010)

m.mohyeldeem قال:


> المهندس أحمد سمير أتمنى لك خالص التوفيق مع مشوارك فى إدارة المشروعات مرفق لك خلاصة بعض تقارير التكلفة الفعلية لمشروعات تحت التنفيذ أتمنى أن تستطيع الوصول بمشروعك لإصدار مثل هذه التقارير التى تجعل مهندس إدارة المشروعات هو محور المشروع الرئيسى خاصة لو استطعت الحصول على البيانات من مصادرها الحقيقية وبدقة عالية وعموما التقارير المرفقة هى بعض مايصدر عن برنامج التكاليف والذى سبق أن كان لك أحد التعليقات المميزة عليه مع أطيب التمنيات لك بالتوفيق.


 اشكرك بشدة على اهتماك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا م محي الدين


----------



## yousefrad (14 ديسمبر 2010)

wiki.answers.com/.../What_is_Cost_breakdown_Structure
اذهب الى هذا الموقع وستجد ما تطلبة ان شاء اللة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 ديسمبر 2010)

m.mohyeldeem قال:


> المهندس أحمد سمير أتمنى لك خالص التوفيق مع مشوارك فى إدارة المشروعات مرفق لك خلاصة بعض تقارير التكلفة الفعلية لمشروعات تحت التنفيذ أتمنى أن تستطيع الوصول بمشروعك لإصدار مثل هذه التقارير التى تجعل مهندس إدارة المشروعات هو محور المشروع الرئيسى خاصة لو استطعت الحصول على البيانات من مصادرها الحقيقية وبدقة عالية وعموما التقارير المرفقة هى بعض مايصدر عن برنامج التكاليف والذى سبق أن كان لك أحد التعليقات المميزة عليه مع أطيب التمنيات لك بالتوفيق.


 
جزاك الله خيرا, نموذج تقارير رائعة متعلقة -غالبا- وبشكل مباشر بأنشطة الجهة التي تتولى التنفيذ للأعمال مباشرة (المقاول مثلا).


----------



## mohammedsharaby (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا, نموذج تقارير رائعة متعلقة -غالبا- وبشكل مباشر بأنشطة الجهة التي تتولى التنفيذ للأعمال مباشرة (المقاول مثلا).


 

أشكر للمهندس جلال دقة التعبير عن التقارير فهى خاصة بالمقاول بنسبة 100% وعلى من يقوم يتحميلها الأنتباه لذلك


----------



## mano9 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خيرا*


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (28 ديسمبر 2010)

لزم التنويه أن ماورد بالجداول المرفقة من أسعار تنطبق على المملكة العربية السعودية وذلك تحت عنوان الملفات المرفقة بالصفحة الأولى من مشاركات هذا الموضوع Simple Samples


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع المميز


----------



## عادل الفيصل (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع المميز


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mezohazoma (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## nakib12 (10 فبراير 2011)

المهندس أحمد سمير أتمنى لك خالص التوفيق


----------



## saidelsayedab (11 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك م محي الدين


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بارزان (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## siwael (15 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## yasser shoob (14 أغسطس 2011)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (20 أغسطس 2011)

جاري التحميل مع الشكر


----------



## m_owies (20 أغسطس 2011)

aaaaababaab

all in capital letters


----------



## hasona8040 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مليون شكر على الملف


----------



## nofal (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## seeker (12 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## seeker (15 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## imadali (15 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## TheExpert (15 أغسطس 2014)

جزى الله المهندس M.Mohyeldeem والمهندس Eng.Ahmdsamir خيرالجزاء


----------



## Eng.MSA EED (25 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا م محي الدين ​


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات​


----------



## body55 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

\جزاك الله خيرا, نموذج تقارير رائعةbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## saidelsayedab (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## chems eddine (25 نوفمبر 2014)

لتعم الفائدة الرجاء وضع ملفات الأكسل بدون حماية


----------

